# Non-native snakes are taking a toll on native birds, scientists find



## News Bot (Mar 11, 2011)

The Everglades National Park in Florida is home to hundreds of species of native wildlife. It has also become the well-established home of the non-native Burmese python -- known to be a predator of native species. Now scientists, for the first time, have conducted a detailed analysis of the avian component of the python's diet and the negative impact the snakes may have on Florida's native birds, including some endangered species.

*Published On:* 11-Mar-11 05:11 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------

